# Weekly Competition 2018-24



## Mike Hughey (Jun 12, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *U2 R F2 R2 U F' R U2
*2. *U' R' F R' U' R F2 R2 U
*3. *U F' R F2 R2 F' R2 F U2
*4. *F2 R2 U F' U' R U F2 R'
*5. *F U R' U R' U R' U F'

*3x3x3
1. *D R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U L2 U B2 L2 R' B D B' L R2 B F' D
*2. *F' U2 F2 R2 F' U2 B' L2 F' R2 F' D B' D' R2 B' R' B' L U F2
*3. *U' B2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F L2 U L' R2 F U F L2 F
*4. *F2 D2 F' U2 F' D2 R2 U2 F' D2 B' R' F' U2 L D B' F' L' U' B
*5. *B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 U' F2 D' R2 B' L R U' L B2 D2 B D2 L

*4x4x4
1. *L B Rw2 R2 Uw2 Rw' D B' L F2 U2 F L2 B' Rw2 Fw R Fw L' Fw F' Uw' F Rw R B U' L2 Rw2 Fw2 R' B2 Fw L' Uw2 U F' L Rw2 R'
*2. *Uw Rw Uw2 L R2 B' D B' L2 Rw2 Fw R2 F2 U' B Fw' Rw2 Fw2 L' B L' D2 Uw' Fw F2 U' L' B' F' Rw2 Fw' F2 L' Rw2 R2 F2 Rw Uw B R
*3. *D B2 D2 Rw' B' Rw' Fw2 Uw Rw' F D' B Rw2 R F' Rw' R' F2 Rw' R' D U' Rw2 U2 R Fw D' Uw2 B Rw' Uw' R2 D' Rw D2 R Uw' U2 L' B2
*4. *Rw R2 D' R2 D2 Rw' Fw2 U' R2 U2 B2 Fw' L2 Rw R D2 Rw D L Rw' Uw F U B' Fw' D L U R2 B2 Rw2 R Fw F' U2 L2 Rw' R F2 L
*5. *Fw2 D' Uw' U R' D2 R D' U2 F2 R Fw' Uw L Rw Fw L' U' L R' Uw2 R Uw' U2 Fw' U2 F2 L2 D Uw2 B' D' L R Fw' L2 R F2 D2 Rw

*5x5x5
1. *L Rw' Bw' D' U' Lw' B' Bw2 Rw' U Lw2 U2 Bw L2 Bw D' B Dw2 L Fw U' Rw2 Bw L B F' Rw F' R2 Uw2 Lw2 Fw' Uw' Lw' Fw' Lw' Bw2 Dw2 Uw' U' Bw2 F2 Lw2 F L R2 Dw U' B' D Dw Lw F2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 U2 L2 R' B2
*2. *D L D B2 D' Uw L' Lw2 Uw U' Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 Uw' Fw' Lw' R Fw' Uw' F D Dw Uw U2 B' Dw' U Rw2 U Lw' Dw Uw L2 Lw2 R' Fw2 L' Lw' Rw R Dw2 R B2 F' L' Uw2 Rw Uw2 Lw R' F2 D' B2 L2 R2 Uw' B2 L2
*3. *Uw2 Rw' Uw' L Dw' U' L B Rw2 D' Uw' R Uw' Bw U L D' Uw2 R2 Dw2 L' D Lw Bw2 Lw2 U Fw D' Dw U2 R' Dw Fw2 Lw' R2 Dw' U Rw B Bw2 R' D2 Bw Lw2 D U L Rw2 R B2 Bw2 R Uw U' L' Uw' Bw2 D2 Dw2 Rw
*4. *Rw' B2 F Uw2 B' Uw' Lw' D' Uw' Lw' Bw Fw F' D' Uw U2 Fw2 F D Bw F2 L' U' Lw2 B2 Uw R' F R B' L2 D2 Lw Dw' Rw B2 Uw B' R' Dw Fw L' Lw2 Rw R F L2 Bw' Dw2 U' L2 Rw' U' Rw' Dw2 L' Lw R F' U'
*5. *Uw Rw Fw' Rw2 R' Uw2 Lw D2 Fw' Uw2 Fw2 Uw Bw Dw2 L Lw2 Fw2 Lw' B2 F' Lw' Dw2 Bw2 L2 Rw' R' Dw B' Bw' L2 Uw' Lw2 F2 R2 B2 F' U' B' Bw D2 Rw R' U Fw U2 Fw F' L2 Lw2 Rw' Bw Lw' Uw2 Lw2 Bw' D Lw R B2 Fw2

*6x6x6
1. *2F2 F 2R' 3U2 R' 2F 2D2 B2 3F F2 2L' 3F2 L 2R' F 2L2 2R' D 2D' L R 2F2 L2 2R' 2F2 3R 2B' 2F F' D2 U2 B2 D' B' 2D' B2 3U2 2U' 2R 3F 2F' 2L2 3R' B' R D' L' 3U2 3R2 2B2 R2 F' D2 U 2F D' 2D' B' 3F2 3R2 2U' 2R D2 2D 2B2 U 2R2 U 2B 3F'
*2. *2D' 2B' 2U' U 2B 3F 3R' D' 3R' 2R2 F2 L2 2B2 U2 B2 2B 2U L2 2R B' 3F2 F2 2D2 3U2 3F2 L R2 2D' L2 2F L2 2U2 L' B' 2B' 3F2 2U2 F' 2L U2 R2 B2 3U' 3F2 2R 2F2 L2 U F' R' F2 2D 2U' L2 2D' F 2D' 2B2 F' R' 2B2 F 2L2 2D2 3F2 2D2 3U' U' B2 3F'
*3. *B' 3R2 U' 2L B2 2D' L' D' 3F' 2F2 2D2 3F F' 3R U' 2L 3R F' L R2 U 2F' D U' 2R' 2D2 B' 3U2 3R' 3F' D 3U2 3F' 3U 3R 2R D2 2D' U' L2 2D' B 2U' B 3U2 F' 2L 3R2 2R' R2 D U F2 3R' D2 2D2 2B L' U 2L2 D2 2U2 L2 F' R U 3F 3R' 2R F
*4. *2U 2R2 D2 2F' F' 3R 3U2 2R 3F' 2R 2F U2 B 3U2 U2 R' D2 L' 2R F' 3R F' L 3F' 3R R' D 2B 2L' 3R 2R2 R2 2U' L' R2 B 2L U2 F' 2L2 3R 2U U' L' 3R2 R2 2B 2U2 2F 3U' R U2 F 2U' U 2L2 2F2 2L' 3R' 2D2 2L 2F' L 2L2 3R' R 2D' F2 2R 3F'
*5. *L2 U2 2R2 R' 2B 3F 2F U' R' 3F2 2R2 R' U L' B' 2U' 3R' B 2B' 2F' 2L2 2D L2 2U U' 2F' 2R 2B2 2R 2D' 3R R2 F' D 2U2 2F' 2L R2 D' 2L U R' 2U2 2L' 3R2 2U' L' 2L2 2R' U' 3R 2U L2 3R2 2B' U 2L2 3U' 2F2 F' L2 3F D2 3U2 L 2R2 R 2F2 L2 2F

*7x7x7
1. *2B' L2 2U2 U2 L2 B2 2B' F' 3D U 3B2 3D U' 3B' 3R F D L2 2L2 F D2 U L2 B2 2L' U2 2F' 3D' R2 3B 3F2 L 2B' 2L' D 3L2 2U' 2R2 R' 2D2 U' B2 3U' 3B D2 2U2 3R2 3B 2F2 D 2D' 3R2 R' 3B L2 2R2 B2 F' D' 3D' 2U L2 3U2 U' R 2B D' 2B2 2U2 2F 2U2 L' 2L' 3L' 3R' 2D2 B 3F 3D' 2F2 L2 3L 2D2 U2 R 2D2 L2 3L2 3D 3R' B' L2 2D' 3R2 2B' 2R F' 3L' 2F 3L
*2. *2L' 3R2 3D 3F 2L2 3L' 3B' 3L' 2R2 R2 B 2B2 2D' 2U' 2L 2R 2F' F2 2L 2B' 2U B U2 2B' L' 2U 3L 2B2 2F' D' B' 2U' B' 2L 3B' U 2L 3L 3D' 2B2 3F 3L 3R2 2R2 R' 3B' 2F' 3L 2U2 2B2 3R2 D' U 2B 3B 2D 3D' 3F2 D R2 B 2D L2 2R2 2B' R U2 3R' F2 2D 3U2 R' 2D' 2U U' 2L2 3B2 2R2 2B 3U' F' 3L2 D2 3D' 3B' 2F2 3R 3F2 2U2 2B2 2R2 3D2 2R2 3D' 2F2 2L2 F 3L' R 3B'
*3. *3B 3F2 D 2D' 3L2 2U' 2R D2 2L D' 2U 3R 2F 2D2 2U U 2R' R' 3B2 3D 2R2 R 3D2 2U2 3L 2D' 3D' 2B2 2F2 2D2 3D 3U' 2U' 2B L 3F 2F2 2U2 2R 2D2 3B2 3U2 3B2 L' B2 F' 2U' 2B' 3F2 F 3D 3U 2F' 2D' 2F' L' 3B' 3R2 D2 3U2 F' 3L' D 2R' B2 2F L 2L2 B2 3R' 2R' B 2B' L' D 2R' F L F D' 3L 2R2 D 3R2 U' 3L' D 2F F2 D' 2F' 3D2 3F' L2 3L' 3U' 2B' 2F2 D2 2U
*4. *3L U 3R' D2 3B2 3F' F' L' 2B' L2 2R' 2F2 L 2F2 F R' 2D 3D2 L 3R 2R2 R U2 2L2 3L' R2 3B' 2F' F 2D' 3U2 3L D' 2U2 2F2 D2 2F' L 3L2 3R' U2 2L2 2D' 3F 3R 3D2 3F L' 2U2 3B2 2D 2L2 R2 D2 U' L 2L' 3U2 2L' B' 2B' D 3F' 2U 3R' D 3U2 L2 2L' 3U' 2B2 3B' 3F F' 2L2 3B2 U2 3L 3F F' 3L2 3B2 2U' F L' D F 2R2 B2 3R2 R2 3B2 2F 2D2 3F 2D 3U 2U 3B 2U2
*5. *2D2 2B' 3F U2 3R2 2D2 2B2 3R2 D' 2L2 3F2 3L 2U2 L 3L2 3R2 3D' 2U2 L' 2L' 3B' 2L' B2 D2 R' U' 3F' 2U2 F2 3L' 3B 2L2 3L 3R 3U 2U2 3R2 3F' F' D2 3U2 2U 3L 2U' R' B' U' B2 2B2 2L' 3R' 2R 3B 2D2 3F' D' 3D 2F2 3D2 2U' 2B F2 U' L2 3B 3F 2F F L 2L2 3L R' B' U' 3R 3F2 2U' 3L' 3D2 2U L 2R2 F' L 2R2 2B 2R' 3F2 D2 2U2 2F' U' B 2D' 3R D B 2L2 3R R'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U R2 U' R2 U' R F2 R2 F' U'
*2. *R' F R' U F U F R' U'
*3. *R' U R2 U' F' R U' F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *R D2 R D2 U' F2 L U' L F' D' F B2 L' U' D2 F' B2 U Rw' Uw2
*2. *L U R2 B D U' L2 F2 D B' U2 B2 L' F2 B' U B R L' Fw' Uw
*3. *L' U' F B' R D' U' F2 D2 L F' U L' B' F' D U B L' Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *F2 Rw U2 Rw Fw L2 B U' F' R2 Uw' U B2 F' U B L2 D2 Uw' F D2 U2 L2 D2 B U2 L' B F' D2 B2 F' R' D' B2 Fw L2 Rw' R' U'
*2. *Rw' F2 D U' F D' Fw' F Rw D' Rw' U F' R' Fw2 R2 D2 Fw' L2 Uw' Fw Uw Rw2 D' L2 Rw R Fw Uw' B Fw2 F Rw2 D' U Rw Fw Uw' L Uw'
*3. *B' L2 Rw U' F Rw2 U' Rw' F2 Rw D Fw' Rw Fw U' Rw2 F Uw U B2 Uw' F D2 F U R B2 Uw Rw' B L' F2 D' Fw D' Rw2 F Uw2 R' U2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *B' U Bw' F L2 D' B D Uw2 U2 Rw D2 F2 Rw2 B Lw2 U2 Lw' B Fw' F2 L Lw' D2 L' Dw' U2 B2 F' Uw B D R' D2 Fw2 D' U2 L2 F' L Uw' Bw' R Bw Dw L' Lw2 Rw2 R2 Fw L' Bw F' Rw2 D2 Dw Bw D Lw2 R
*2. *Dw F2 Rw Dw2 Bw L U' F L2 Uw U Bw Rw' B' Fw' F' Uw B2 Bw2 Fw' F Dw' Lw R B' Bw' Uw2 L' F' D2 Dw Fw' L' R' Uw Bw2 Fw' Uw2 F Dw2 Fw' F' R' B L Fw' U' Rw' R U' R' Uw' Fw Lw Dw2 L Bw2 Fw' Uw2 F2
*3. *B' U R' Fw' R B2 F D' U' Lw Dw2 F2 U' L' R' F' Dw2 L2 Lw2 D U' Lw R' Bw' Lw2 Rw2 B' U2 F' Dw2 Lw Rw' D Bw2 U' Lw2 Bw2 D2 Fw2 D' Rw' B D Dw B Dw2 U F' U2 Rw2 Uw2 Lw Rw R U2 L2 Rw Bw Dw2 Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2R2 B2 3U2 U2 L' 3U' 3R' 2D2 2B2 R 2F2 D 2B2 2R' 2B' R' 3U' U R' D 2D2 3F' F' 2L D 2D 3R' R2 2D' 3F F' 2R 2D U 2R 3U 3F 3R2 2D 2R R2 3F' 3R2 3U2 L2 3R2 R F 2L 3U2 2B' 3U2 3R' D' B' 3F2 2F2 D' 2U L' B' F2 D2 2B R2 U' F2 D 2U U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *B 2D' 3R 2F 2U2 2B2 F' 3L U 3L' 2B' L 2R 3U 2U' 2B' 2D2 2U 2R R' F2 3U' 3F' U' 2L' 2F' 3L' F2 3R2 B2 3R2 2B 3D2 U L2 3L2 2U2 U 3L' 2R' R 3B' 3L2 D' B' 2R 3U2 L 2L' 3R R2 3B' 3U2 3R2 2R2 R' 2B 3U' 2B' L 2L' 2R' B' 2F 2D' 3U' 3B 2U2 L2 3D 3L' 2R2 B' L' 2D' 2L2 3L 2D' U2 3F' D L2 3L R2 D' R D' 2B 3B 2F 2R' 3F' D2 U' R' 2U' R D 3L2 2D'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *R2 L2 F' U D R D' F B2 R L' U' F' D B' U' D R2 U' D' F Rw Uw'
*2. *R' F B2 D B2 D R2 B' D B R2 L2 F R2 F' B' L' R B' Rw Uw2
*3. *F' D F R2 F' B' D' B' R2 L2 U L' F' B L' R' B L' F' D' F Rw Uw'
*4. *F2 L' F2 D R' D' B2 L2 U' F U R' B2 F D2 U B F L2 Fw'
*5. *B2 R2 F' U F2 D L' D B' D B' L D' F R B' L' R' B Rw' Uw
*6. *D L2 B' R U L2 B L2 F B L2 B2 R2 D' U F D U R Fw Uw2
*7. *R2 F2 R B2 L R2 F' L' B' F U' F2 U2 B' F L2 U D' B' R Fw' Uw'
*8. *D2 L F2 U B L' B F2 L' F B2 L U2 R2 D' U2 F2 L' B2 D2 Rw Uw'
*9. *U' F D F2 R' B2 L' F B' L F D' U R U' L2 U' L D' Fw' Uw
*10. *U2 F' L2 F' U R2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 R U L2 D' L' B2 R B' L2 B2 Rw Uw2
*11. *F' L B U2 R F' D R2 F' L R2 F' L' B' U2 B R2 U L' D' Fw Uw
*12. *U' L2 R D F D F' D2 U' B2 R D2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 B F Rw2 Uw
*13. *F2 D2 F2 L R B2 R2 B2 F2 U L' F2 R B2 R' B2 F D2 U2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*14. *B' R L B' L2 U2 F R' L F R' B2 U' F2 B2 R U R' L2 Fw' Uw
*15. *U2 L' D F2 D2 B L2 B2 D2 R' F' U' F2 R B' U' L2 F U2 R' F2 Rw Uw'
*16. *F2 B' R2 L2 U2 F B D2 R2 L' U B' R' B2 L D' R2 L2 U2 L2 B Rw' Uw2
*17. *R2 L' D' U2 B U L2 U2 L' U R' L2 D' B' F L B2 L B D Fw' Uw2
*18. *R U2 R B R2 B R U2 D2 R2 D' U' F' R' B2 D' F2 U' D2 L Fw Uw'
*19. *D R2 F' D U2 F2 L U R' F2 U B2 L' U' L D2 U2 L' D' Rw' Uw
*20. *L2 B2 U2 R' U R' L B' L' U D' B F' U R' B L R' F Uw2
*21. *L2 R F B2 U2 R D B2 F' L2 D2 U2 R L' U' R' L2 U' F2 Rw Uw
*22. *F' L D F2 L' D' F U2 L R' U2 R D' R L D' B U' D R2 Fw' Uw2
*23. *B2 F' U B U' D' B2 R2 L U F' B D F' D2 B2 L2 U2 R' Fw' Uw'
*24. *R' F' B' L' F' B2 R L2 D' R2 B' U2 D2 B U' L' R2 U F Rw Uw'
*25. *R2 F2 L' D2 L D2 F' D' F B2 D' L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 B2 U Fw' Uw2
*26. *R U' D R2 U F' L2 U' L' B2 D2 R U2 B' R D' R2 F' D2 Rw2 Uw2
*27. *U' D' L R F R D2 F B2 D U' L' F B2 L R D B2 L' D Fw Uw2
*28. *F' D L2 F' D' R' U L' U F U F' D R D R' B' R' D' L' R2 Fw' Uw2
*29. *D' U L2 R D2 R L2 D2 R' D2 L F' D R2 L' U L R2 U2 Rw Uw
*30. *R2 B D B2 D' R F' D' F' D U2 B2 R L2 B2 D2 U F' D' R' U Fw Uw'
*31. *U F U2 D' B D2 B L R' D' F' U' R' F' B D B U2 L2 F2 Rw Uw2
*32. *R2 D' L F' U B' U' L' R F' D' B U' R' D' B' U F2 D F Rw2 Uw'
*33. *B' L F R B2 D F2 U B' F D L' D U2 B2 F' U' B U2 B Rw Uw
*34. *R2 B U L2 B2 U2 B' D' R2 L B F R' F2 U L' R D F' U2 R2 Fw'
*35. *D' L' F2 B R B2 L' B D2 L D' L' F2 B' U' F2 D' L2 F Rw2 Uw'
*36. *U L F' L R2 F R D2 U F2 U R' L2 U2 F2 B2 L D U' R' Fw Uw
*37. *F' B' U2 F U2 D' R2 B2 U L2 B U2 D2 F U' L U2 D2 B2 D2 F2 Rw2 Uw'
*38. *U2 B' L' R' F U2 L' B2 F R L' U' L F' L2 D2 F2 U2 L D' Fw' Uw'
*39. *D' B' R' L2 F2 R2 B' U D B R' L F2 L2 B U L U2 D B Rw Uw2
*40. *D' B2 L2 R' D F2 L2 U F' D2 U' R' L' U' L B2 L' B2 R' F Rw' Uw2
*41. *D2 L2 U' R F U2 F' R2 U' F2 L' R F U' F U B' L2 B' Rw' Uw2
*42. *L2 R2 B2 U L D F' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 D L' R' D' R' L2 F Rw Uw2
*43. *R' B2 U F' B U R B' U2 R2 U2 L2 D' B' F' R B L F L2 F Rw2
*44. *B L U2 D2 L2 D2 F2 D R' B' L' D F D2 R' F2 R' L D R2 Fw'
*45. *D R' L' U2 F D R U D2 B2 U D' L R' U2 F R2 F2 R' Fw' Uw2
*46. *B D' L' R' F2 U' R' B2 U D' F U' F2 R' D B2 U' D' F B2 Rw' Uw
*47. *B U D2 B' U D L2 B2 L2 U L D' L' U' R F D2 L2 F2 L2 F' Rw' Uw'
*48. *D R' D2 F2 B D' F D' U B R' F D F' R' D2 B' U2 F2 B' D' Rw Uw
*49. *R D2 F' B' R' F2 R B' D2 R' U D L' F' U' F' D R2 B' Rw' Uw
*50. *D' U' R' D' B' D' F' U B R B' U' R' F' L' B' L' F2 D' F2 B Rw' Uw'
*51. *L2 D F2 U2 F U R L' B2 R2 U L2 D' R2 U' D R' B R B2 Rw2 Uw
*52. *R2 D' F' U D2 L' F2 L B2 U2 F' L2 U' F' D F B' R F Rw' Uw2
*53. *R' B2 U2 B2 R' F' U F' U2 B2 R2 B' D F2 L U D' R' L Fw Uw
*54. *R2 B' U2 R' B L' R2 F L' F L' U' F D L' D R' U F' Rw' Uw2
*55. *R U B' D F' U' R D L U' R U2 R' F2 U L' U' R' B R L Fw' Uw
*56. *R2 B' D2 B' L' U' B2 D2 F' D R F' L U' F' L2 B2 U D F' Rw2 Uw'
*57. *L2 F L' U' D' L2 U2 R U' R L2 F2 L' B U2 D' B R L B2 D2 Fw' Uw2
*58. *D' U' B' R' F U2 F' L R2 D2 F D2 L2 F2 U D2 L F2 R U2 F' Rw' Uw
*59. *F B D F2 B2 L2 B U D F L F' L D U' F D R U Fw Uw
*60. *B' L' D' U' L2 D L' R F D' F' B D' R2 D R B U2 F L' Fw' Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *B2 D R2 B2 L2 D R2 D2 L2 D' F R2 D B' R U' L' B' D2 L'
*2. *D2 L' U2 R' B2 R B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 D B2 R' U2 B F D' L' F' R2
*3. *B' L2 R2 F L2 B F2 R2 B' U2 L2 D' L' R2 B R' F2 U B' U2 R2
*4. *L' U R B' L2 B D2 F R' F D' L2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 D
*5. *R2 L U' F2 D F' R2 B' U2 R F2 U D F2 B2 U L2 U' L2 U' B2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *L2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' B R2 U' L D' B' D U2 L2 R'
*2. *B2 R' F2 L U2 L' B2 R B2 U2 R F' U' L' D2 B' L2 F2 R B D2
*3. *F' D R B' L F U B2 U R L U2 B2 R2 L F2 B2 R' U2 B2
*4. *B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 L' D' B U F' D L2 B' F' D' R2
*5. *U L2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' F' D U2 B2 U2 R' B' L2 B2 L'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *R2 B' R2 U2 B2 F U2 B F D' L U R2 B' R' U2 B L2 F'
*2. *F2 L2 B' U2 F D2 L2 F2 L2 R2 B' U' R' U' F' D L F L' F'
*3. *U2 B2 L' D2 B2 L B2 R B2 D2 L D' R B' F2 D B L U2 F
*4. *R2 D L2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 D F2 D2 F' D2 L R' B' L' F2 R2 D' U2
*5. *D2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 U B2 U' L2 R' F' U F D U' R B2 R'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F D2 L' F L' B' L' D2 B2 U L2 F U2 B2 R2 F U2 B U2 B2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *U' R2 F U' F R2 U' F R
*3. *B' R2 D2 F' D2 B L2 F R2 D2 B2 D F' L' U R' D2 B L D R'
*4. *L2 D2 Rw R Uw' Rw F' D' U2 B2 Fw U2 R' F U' L2 D2 Uw B F2 Rw' B' Rw' D2 Uw' L' U' R' D2 Fw' D2 U' F2 D' L R D2 F2 R' Fw

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *U' R' F2 R' U F2 U' R2
*3. *D' B D' R D F' D' F' U' R2 D2 R' F2 D2 L' F2 R' U2 B2 L2
*4. *B Uw' F' R D2 U2 B' R2 D U' Rw U L2 R F2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 D' L2 B' L2 R Uw' Rw' R2 Fw Rw2 D' L' Fw2 Uw U R2 F' L2 R2 U2 L' R2
*5. *U' Fw2 Lw Fw2 D2 B2 Bw2 Fw2 L' Bw Uw Bw R Fw Dw B' Bw Fw2 D R Dw2 Bw D2 B2 Bw' Dw B' F' D' L' D2 R' U2 B' F2 Rw2 R2 F2 Dw' R' F Lw F' Uw B Dw2 L2 R' F L2 B2 L2 B Uw' L2 Lw2 D2 U B2 R

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *U R2 U2 R' F R2 U' F
*3. *U2 L F2 L B2 L' U2 B2 R' B2 U2 F L' U' B2 D2 L' D B' D' B
*4. *R D R Uw' U R2 D Uw2 U B' Rw' R' B L2 D' U Fw L Rw' F2 Uw' U L' F2 U' Rw B' Uw L2 Fw' F2 Uw L Uw B D' L' F2 Rw D
*5. *B' R2 Fw Uw' R' Bw F' Dw2 U2 R' Dw2 Lw2 Rw R2 Bw2 D' R Bw Lw2 F2 Uw' Fw D2 Dw U2 R Bw' D Bw Fw2 F2 Rw D2 Dw' L' Dw' L Rw R B2 Bw' Uw2 B Fw' D U' B Bw' F2 R2 Fw' D Uw Fw' Lw' U L' B2 Fw Uw
*6. *3R2 B2 2B L' U2 L2 B' 2F' D2 2R' R 2D' L2 R2 B 2F F2 3U L 2L 2R D' 2B D 2D F 3R2 2R 3U L2 D 2B2 3F' 3U R2 U' 2L 3R D' 3U2 2U U2 2B 3F2 2U' L 3R' 2R' R 2B' L2 3R2 D2 2B 2U U 2L' B2 2L' 3F2 D' 2D' U2 R2 2D2 2U2 U' R2 B 2R

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *F' R2 U R' U' R2 F U
*3. *D U2 F2 U R2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 U' R' F R D L U R2 U' F' D2
*4. *Fw F L B2 U Rw' Fw Rw Fw2 D' Uw R' B' Fw2 R' B2 U F2 Uw B2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 Fw' U2 F D' B2 L R Fw F2 Rw' F' R2 F2 Uw R D2 U'
*5. *Dw2 Lw2 B Dw' Fw2 R F' L2 D F Dw2 Lw Uw B D2 Lw Rw' R' B' R Uw' Rw U' Bw' L R U2 Fw Lw2 R' F' L2 Lw D' U' Fw' Uw2 L' Fw' F' L' Fw2 Uw2 R2 D2 B Rw R2 D Uw Fw' U B Fw L2 D' B Fw U2 Bw
*6. *R2 2B2 3F2 2F 2D 2F2 R 2B 2U L2 2B2 2F 3R 2R2 R 2F' 2L' R D' 3F' 2F F2 2L' B' D' 2D' 2U 2B 2U' 3R' 2R 3U U2 2L2 2B' F2 2R 2U2 3R2 2R' 2B' 2D2 2U' U F D 3F2 F' 3R F' D' 2U2 2B' 2F2 D2 3F2 2D' U2 F L2 D2 3F' D U 2B2 U2 3F2 2D L U2
*7. *D 2L' R2 2B2 2U' 3R2 2D' 3L2 3R 3B 3L2 2R2 D2 F U' B2 R2 2F' 3R U B2 3U2 2L 2D' 2U 2R F' L' 2D' L 3L' 2R U2 2L 2D2 3B' 3L2 3R2 3U' 2L U2 2L 3L' 2F R2 3U 3F2 2U L2 R' D2 2U2 U 2L2 2F' F U' L2 3L' 3D' B2 L2 2R' 3D B2 D' 3R' 2R2 B2 3F 3D' R2 3F' 3L' B' 3D' B2 2U2 U2 2F2 2L2 2U' 2B' 3F 2F' 2L 2F' 2D' U 2F' 2U2 2B2 U 3B 3L' B2 3R 3F' F' R'

*Clock
1. *UR3- DR5+ DL1- UL4+ U1- R4- D5+ L5- ALL5+ y2 U4+ R5+ D4+ L0+ ALL5+ UR DR DL UL
*2. *UR2- DR4+ DL1- UL1+ U5- R2+ D5+ L3+ ALL1- y2 U2- R2- D3- L4+ ALL1+ UR UL
*3. *UR3- DR6+ DL3- UL4+ U2- R5- D4- L4+ ALL0+ y2 U4+ R0+ D4+ L5- ALL5+ UR UL
*4. *UR2+ DR4- DL1- UL4- U1+ R2+ D6+ L5- ALL0+ y2 U5- R4+ D5- L5- ALL2+ UR UL
*5. *UR0+ DR1+ DL5- UL3- U1+ R2+ D2- L5+ ALL4+ y2 U4- R5+ D4- L5- ALL1+ DL UL

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *U' R' U L' B R B R' l' r' u'
*2. *U' R B' U R' U B l' r' b' u'
*3. *L' R' L B U' R L' B l b' u
*4. *U R U L R' B' U B' R' l r u'
*5. *L R U' B' L B U B b' u'

*Square-1
1. *(6, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -4) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (-3, 4) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (1, -2) / (6, 0) /
*2. *(1, 3) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (6, 3) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (4, 2) / (3, 0)
*3. *(0, -4) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (3, -3) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 6) / (-2, 0)
*4. *(0, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, 5) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (-4, -5) / (3, 0)
*5. *(1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, -3) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (2, 1)

*Skewb
1. *R' B' R' U R U' R' B' U' B' U'
*2. *R' U R L R L U R U' B' U'
*3. *R' L' U' L U R' B U' B' U'
*4. *B' L B R' B' L' B' U R' B' U'
*5. *B U' L B R U' R' U' L' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U

*Mini Guildford
2. *F2 U' F' R' F2 R' U F' U'
*3. *L2 U2 R' D' B2 U2 F D' B' L2 U' D' R2 U F2 L2 B2 U F2
*4. *F' L' Rw2 Uw' L' D' B' U R2 D Uw' U2 F' R' Uw2 U' Fw D2 L2 D2 F D Uw' B' D U2 L2 Rw' D' F2 D' U' Rw' Fw' Rw2 R' D2 L2 Uw U2
*5. *Uw2 Bw' Rw2 Bw' F D' Rw Bw2 U2 Bw2 U L2 Rw B2 Bw' Rw B2 Fw2 F' Dw2 Fw2 Uw' B L2 F' Dw' U Fw' Lw' Fw Dw L2 Rw R2 B' Fw' Dw' Lw' Uw' F D2 L' Bw2 Fw2 F Dw2 L' Uw Bw2 R2 F' Dw Lw Dw Bw' Fw2 D Fw' Rw' B'
*OH. *U2 R2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 B L' U F' R2 B D' L' F2 U2
*Clock. *UR4- DR5+ DL0+ UL4- U2+ R5- D5+ L5+ ALL1- y2 U6+ R3+ D2+ L0+ ALL4+
*Mega. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *U B' U' L R U' B R' B l' r b' u
*Skewb. *U R L U' L B R B U B' U'
*Square-1. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (0, 3)


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 12, 2018)

2x2- 3.33, (3.466), (2.461), 3.531, 3.371 = 3.41


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 12, 2018)

3BLD: 18.42, DNF, DNF = 18.42


----------



## Lux (Jun 13, 2018)

3x3: 26.35, 33.93, 30.49, 28.07, 29.63 = 29.40
4x4: 1:35.21, 1:54.28, 1:37.89, 1:28.81, 1:47.66 = 1:40.25 (last week was a super pb for 4x4)


----------



## Ingka Elzonamka (Jun 14, 2018)

2x2x2:
1. 5.61
2. 8.28
3. 5.58
4. 4.65
5. 7.81
Ao5: 6.33

3x3x3:
1. 18.90
2. 17.87
3. 20.91
4. 16.19
5. 17.68
Ao5: 18.15

4x4x4:
1. 1:17.30
2. 1:44.36
3. 3:01.41
4. 1:25.47
5. 1:26.80
Ao5: 1:32.21

234 relay:
1:53.84


----------



## Clément B. (Jun 14, 2018)

2x2 : 5.37, 7.51, (5.27), (8.12), 6.47 = 6.45
3x3 : 16.99, 18.44, (14.67), (18.73, 18.22 = 17.88
4x4 : (1:13.64), 1:13.00, 1:11.63, 1:10.13, (1:04.81) = 1:11.59
5x5 : (3:00.74), 2:58.44, 2:44.37, (2:34.67), 2:50.32
234 Relay : 1:40.54
2345 Relay : 4:35.55
3x3 OH : (28.32), (35.22), 33.90, 34.49, 29.28 = 32.56
Square 1 : 33.45, 33.04, (24.66), (49.82), 26.94 = 31.14


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 15, 2018)

@Mike Hughey or @MatsBergsten,
I am just looking at the results on the website and I thought that I would bring @Jaagrav results to your attention. The event that really stuck out is his results in Kilominx, but I will let you all decide on the rest of his times. Thanks


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jun 17, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> @Mike Hughey or @MatsBergsten,
> I am just looking at the results on the website and I thought that I would bring @Jaagrav results to your attention. The event that really stuck out is his results in Kilominx, but I will let you all decide on the rest of his times. Thanks


his results are definitely fake https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2018SHAK01


----------



## theos (Jun 17, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> @Mike Hughey or @MatsBergsten,
> I am just looking at the results on the website and I thought that I would bring @Jaagrav results to your attention. The event that really stuck out is his results in Kilominx, but I will let you all decide on the rest of his times. Thanks



There seems to be a small bug for FMC on the website. @Jaagrav's solve is not in a valid format and is awarded a DNF but still ranked first.

I also noticed owenman's FMC solve is suspicious - a 21 move solve with no explanation and looks like a computer 2-phase solution.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 17, 2018)

theos said:


> There seems to be a small bug for FMC on the website. @Jaagrav's solve is not in a valid format and is awarded a DNF but still ranked first.
> 
> I also noticed owenman's FMC solve is suspicious - a 21 move solve with no explanation and looks like a computer 2-phase solution.


Thank you; we are already in the process of investigating both of these.


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 17, 2018)

2x2 - (10.92), (8.45), 8.87, 9.26, 8.86 = 9.00
3x3 - 27.06, 27.28, 28.41, (25.37), (32.70) = 27.58
4x4 - (1:15.62), 1:25.13, 1:20.76, 1:31.56, (1:39.69) = 1:25.82
5x5 - (2:12.80), 2:27.31, 2:29.04, (2:30.34), 2:27.27 = 2:27.87


----------



## Thom S. (Jun 17, 2018)

Square-1:
16.17
14.91
16.85
17.18
14.18


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 17, 2018)

Jaagrav's results are still on even though its obviously fake.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 17, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> Jaagrav's results are still on even though its obviously fake.


I know, but I think that the moderates are/have been talking to Jaagrav about it, and so I assume that things will be changed soon with most if not all the results.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 18, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> Jaagrav's results are still on even though its obviously fake.


They will not remain there when the list is final (as the results are now).


----------



## Aaditya Sikder (Jun 18, 2018)

2x2: 5.29, 5.62, 2.54, 4.85, 5.23 = 5.12


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 18, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> Jaagrav's results are still on even though its obviously fake.


We gave him a chance to respond but he never did. These results have now been removed.


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Jun 18, 2018)

2x2- 8.99, (11.56), 8.74, 8.95, (8.17) = 8.89

3x3- (26.82), (20.35), 23.07, 23.03, 25.46 = 23.85

4x4- 1:41.87, 1:42.80, 1:38.23, (1:43.77), (1:35.31) = 1:40.97

5x5- 3:39.16, (3:35.53), (4:20.14), 3:45.41, 3:45.62 = 3:43.40

3x3 OH - 1:02.51, (1:08.74), 1:08.33, (1:00.49), 1:01.27 = 1:04.04

2+3+4 Relay - 2:33.98

2+3+4+5 Relay - 6:11.19

MegaMinx- (3:25.42), 3:31.47, 3:41.67, (3:44.14), 3:39.45 = 3:37.53


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 19, 2018)

OK, here are the results for week 24: congrats to lejitcuber, TommyC and Jack Pfeifer!

We are trying a new way to get the results absolutely the same between here
and the comp site. If you happen to note some difference, please tell.

And this week at least it is a new record in number of competitors , 197!

*2x2x2*(151)

 1.53 BrianJ
 1.74 Kered
 1.75 leomannen
 1.79 Elvin Thorsen
 2.18 Zac04attack
 2.23 Jack Pfeifer
 2.34 asacuber
 2.37 TheDubDubJr
 2.37 asiahyoo1997
 2.41 thecubingwizard
 2.47 dat1asiandude
 2.54 Pixaler
 2.55 lejitcuber
 2.75 Sean Hartman
 2.81 Andrew Rizo
 2.91 jancsi02
 3.05 OriginalUsername
 3.09 Elf
 3.10 Zeke Mackay
 3.12 Jami Viljanen
 3.24 SloMoCubing
 3.26 JMHCubed
 3.28 G2013
 3.29 Skullush
 3.29 RobinCube
 3.34 Slushy Cuber YT
 3.34 The Cubinator
 3.38 tdm
 3.39 Duncan Bannon
 3.41 [email protected]
 3.43 vedroboev
 3.44 TommyC
 3.52 [email protected]
 3.52 AidanNoogie
 3.58 CubicOreo
 3.59 Marcus Siu
 3.60 EdubCubez
 3.62 mihnea3000
 3.62 Jscuber
 3.62 PeterH2N
 3.63 Underwatercuber
 3.68 DhruvA
 3.79 Sixstringcal
 3.82 Leo Annett
 3.84 MCuber
 3.84 sigalig
 3.86 InlandEmpireCuber
 3.88 DGCubes
 3.93 dycocubix
 3.95 leudcfa
 4.09 Ianwubby
 4.10 2017LAMB06
 4.10 Shadowjockey
 4.11 YaaniMani
 4.15 cubeshepherd
 4.19 Rubiksdude4144
 4.22 yghklvn
 4.28 whatshisbucket
 4.39 NathanaelCubes
 4.44 tolgakantarci
 4.47 TipsterTrickster
 4.48 CornerCutter
 4.50 obelisk477
 4.51 abunickabhi
 4.52 begiuli65
 4.53 ican97
 4.53 Josh5271
 4.58 CeeEhllCuber
 4.66 Metallic Silver
 4.69 miasponseller
 4.70 AdrianCubing
 4.71 BradenTheMagician
 4.72 trav1
 4.74 MattP98
 4.76 AdrianD
 4.82 MartinN13
 4.86 ARandomCuber
 4.91 Katiedavies3103
 4.92 tigermaxi
 4.92 OJ Cubing
 4.94 weatherman223
 5.03 Kit Clement
 5.06 speedcuber71
 5.12 Aaditya Sikder
 5.12 Assaf Shaham
 5.13 The Blockhead
 5.17 Kris Gonnella
 5.20 MuffinGod17
 5.21 mrjames113083
 5.24 awesomesoop27
 5.25 PlayFun555
 5.28 Amelia
 5.32 PotatoesAreUs
 5.33 T1_M0
 5.37 buzzteam4
 5.40 Cooki348
 5.44 Dale Nash
 5.45 denthebro
 5.48 Casper
 5.49 Bogdan
 5.53 Keenan Johnson
 5.55 Ernest Fowler
 5.57 Zman04
 5.58 Moreno van Rooijen
 5.68 ichcubegern
 5.78 luki446
 5.92 sam596
 6.00 Thrasher989
 6.01 Dylan Swarts
 6.05 Amelia Cheng
 6.06 Super382946
 6.20 Ali161102
 6.21 swankfukinc
 6.24 az897
 6.45 Clément B.
 6.50 PyraMaster
 6.52 xyzzy
 6.57 Caleb
 6.70 RifleCat
 6.77 Glomnipotent
 6.81 Sue Doenim
 6.94 Lewis
 7.19 kumato
 7.24 audiophile121
 7.36 owenman
 7.55 SpartanSailor
 7.62 dschieses
 7.91 vorherrscher
 8.03 KylerWoods
 8.07 Mike Hughey
 8.40 V.Kochergin
 8.46 Mikael weiss
 8.54 hakatashi
 8.75 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8.77 FireCuber
 8.85 theos
 8.86 WillyTheWizard
 8.87 Alex Benham
 8.89 Petri Krzywacki
 9.00 Reprobate
 9.26 Theo Leinad
 9.86 Bubbagrub
 10.08 thunderbell cuber
 10.36 GTregay
 12.13 Schmizee
 12.41 dnguyen2204
 12.63 Ecuasamurai
 12.63 Jacck
 14.72 PnknHead
 17.37 MatsBergsten
 DNF topppits
*3x3x3*(177)

 7.37 lejitcuber
 7.40 asiahyoo1997
 7.96 Kered
 8.13 BrianJ
 8.47 Sean Hartman
 8.77 speedcuber71
 8.89 dat1asiandude
 8.96 uesyuu
 9.06 OriginalUsername
 9.28 Pixaler
 9.30 mihnea3000
 9.40 Elvin Thorsen
 9.47 [email protected]
 9.56 jancsi02
 9.73 tdm
 9.76 PeterH2N
 9.87 thecubingwizard
 9.92 the super cuber
 9.95 Jack Pfeifer
 10.05 Shadowjockey
 10.09 Zac04attack
 10.16 Elf
 10.22 ichcubegern
 10.37 TommyC
 10.63 Zeke Mackay
 10.64 The Cubinator
 10.91 2017LAMB06
 10.92 vedroboev
 11.04 TheDubDubJr
 11.14 G2013
 11.15 DGCubes
 11.28 Slushy Cuber YT
 11.32 Andrew Rizo
 11.34 asacuber
 11.37 Keroma12
 11.41 Leo Annett
 11.43 dycocubix
 11.52 Marcus Siu
 11.54 AidanNoogie
 11.58 typeman5
 11.60 sigalig
 11.68 Keenan Johnson
 11.73 E-Cuber
 11.80 MuffinGod17
 11.92 LostGent
 12.02 tolgakantarci
 12.08 Jscuber
 12.08 GenTheThief
 12.12 [email protected]
 12.17 denthebro
 12.20 Skullush
 12.26 AdrianD
 12.32 yghklvn
 12.33 DhruvA
 12.43 ARandomCuber
 12.53 abunickabhi
 12.54 [email protected]
 12.62 Katiedavies3103
 12.68 SloMoCubing
 12.78 miasponseller
 12.80 not_kevin
 12.81 leomannen
 12.95 cubeshepherd
 13.00 NathanaelCubes
 13.02 AdrianCubing
 13.08 Ianwubby
 13.10 Zman04
 13.15 Josh5271
 13.18 Glomnipotent
 13.37 obelisk477
 13.39 begiuli65
 13.45 Sixstringcal
 13.50 Underwatercuber
 13.59 MattP98
 13.78 OJ Cubing
 13.78 cuber3141592
 14.10 RobinCube
 14.10 PlayFun555
 14.15 ican97
 14.18 Rubiksdude4144
 14.28 T1_M0
 14.42 trav1
 14.43 CubicOreo
 14.52 tigermaxi
 14.75 Cooki348
 14.83 Metallic Silver
 14.93 sam596
 14.95 weatherman223
 15.17 TipsterTrickster
 15.21 PotatoesAreUs
 15.23 buzzteam4
 15.25 Tx789
 15.27 BradenTheMagician
 15.27 KylerWoods
 15.30 TwisterCuber
 15.45 leudcfa
 15.49 CornerCutter
 15.50 whatshisbucket
 15.54 MCuber
 15.59 Dylan Swarts
 15.66 mrjames113083
 15.68 xyzzy
 15.91 elimescube
 16.02 The Blockhead
 16.05 AhmetYG
 16.08 RifleCat
 16.55 ComputerGuy365
 16.70 swankfukinc
 16.83 Assaf Shaham
 16.97 JMHCubed
 17.04 muchacho
 17.06 xbrandationx
 17.47 topppits
 17.52 PyraMaster
 17.60 Amelia
 17.63 Bogdan
 17.88 Clément B.
 17.89 Teemu
 17.97 CeeEhllCuber
 17.99 Moreno van Rooijen
 18.15 Ingka Elzonamka
 18.32 Ali161102
 18.39 speedcube.insta
 18.68 kumato
 18.74 MartinN13
 18.87 Kris Gonnella
 18.89 az897
 19.00 EdubCubez
 19.03 bugybunny
 19.17 Sue Doenim
 19.33 Amelia Cheng
 19.35 Jami Viljanen
 19.53 vorherrscher
 19.80 Mike Hughey
 20.10 luki446
 20.12 InlandEmpireCuber
 20.39 Ernest Fowler
 21.01 Deri Nata Wijaya
 21.36 TigaJun
 21.66 Thrasher989
 21.69 audiophile121
 21.85 Super382946
 22.23 owenman
 23.06 BJTheUnknown
 23.28 ronaldm
 23.69 Dale Nash
 23.70 Mikael weiss
 23.81 Ecuasamurai
 23.85 Petri Krzywacki
 24.07 Theo Leinad
 24.07 GTregay
 24.41 hakatashi
 24.47 dnguyen2204
 24.69 theos
 24.89 Caleb
 25.00 SpartanSailor
 25.66 ricey
 25.78 Lewis
 26.25 Schmizee
 27.05 Bubbagrub
 27.20 WillyTheWizard
 27.40 One Wheel
 27.58 Reprobate
 29.40 Lux
 29.63 dschieses
 30.49 Prashant Saran
 30.69 V.Kochergin
 31.17 JRL30500
 32.18 thunderbell cuber
 35.22 awesomesoop27
 35.29 MJCuber05
 35.98 Jacck
 39.17 MatsBergsten
 44.70 JAI VARSHNEY
 58.72 PnknHead
 1:12.13 meekrose
 1:23.87 jaguarspeed.com
*4x4x4*(122)

 30.01 asiahyoo1997
 32.85 lejitcuber
 34.40 Elf
 35.41 thecubingwizard
 35.86 ichcubegern
 36.78 dat1asiandude
 38.22 jancsi02
 38.41 Sean Hartman
 38.50 TommyC
 38.62 Jack Pfeifer
 38.78 PeterH2N
 39.30 Shadowjockey
 40.03 mihnea3000
 40.73 OriginalUsername
 41.04 G2013
 42.50 Jscuber
 43.00 asacuber
 43.06 DGCubes
 43.80 AidanNoogie
 43.88 speedcuber71
 44.16 DhruvA
 44.82 Skullush
 45.18 tdm
 45.23 CubicOreo
 45.59 Pixaler
 46.36 Ianwubby
 46.45 MCuber
 46.78 xyzzy
 46.81 Zac04attack
 46.89 Underwatercuber
 47.84 not_kevin
 48.16 vedroboev
 48.60 Marcus Siu
 48.66 abunickabhi
 48.70 OJ Cubing
 48.76 begiuli65
 49.21 2017LAMB06
 49.22 Keenan Johnson
 49.40 sigalig
 49.45 The Cubinator
 50.05 Slushy Cuber YT
 50.26 Glomnipotent
 50.92 AdrianD
 51.04 BradenTheMagician
 51.50 ican97
 51.53 Leo Annett
 51.64 leomannen
 52.35 MuffinGod17
 54.02 MattP98
 55.65 obelisk477
 55.74 Katiedavies3103
 55.90 mrjames113083
 55.98 Josh5271
 56.24 KylerWoods
 56.80 ComputerGuy365
 56.96 Sixstringcal
 56.97 Rubiksdude4144
 57.25 The Blockhead
 57.44 T1_M0
 57.93 typeman5
 59.04 [email protected]
 59.49 TipsterTrickster
 59.92 ARandomCuber
 1:00.03 buzzteam4
 1:00.09 Andrew Rizo
 1:01.81 PlayFun555
 1:01.85 sam596
 1:01.91 Casper
 1:02.90 CornerCutter
 1:03.92 PotatoesAreUs
 1:04.06 Zman04
 1:04.10 cubeshepherd
 1:06.69 tigermaxi
 1:07.33 trav1
 1:08.52 tolgakantarci
 1:08.54 Cooki348
 1:08.76 swankfukinc
 1:09.43 EdubCubez
 1:09.80 RifleCat
 1:10.02 Metallic Silver
 1:11.03 elimescube
 1:11.59 Clément B.
 1:11.90 Bogdan
 1:11.92 Dylan Swarts
 1:12.79 NathanaelCubes
 1:14.01 bugybunny
 1:14.18 yghklvn
 1:15.04 weatherman223
 1:15.39 kumato
 1:16.08 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:17.39 TwisterCuber
 1:18.90 Sue Doenim
 1:19.87 topppits
 1:21.91 audiophile121
 1:22.83 Mike Hughey
 1:25.82 Reprobate
 1:27.50 SpartanSailor
 1:27.62 One Wheel
 1:29.12 PyraMaster
 1:29.47 JMHCubed
 1:31.01 Bubbagrub
 1:31.50 dnguyen2204
 1:32.21 Ingka Elzonamka
 1:35.87 Lewis
 1:36.42 GTregay
 1:37.73 owenman
 1:37.79 theos
 1:40.25 Lux
 1:40.97 Petri Krzywacki
 1:45.31 Ecuasamurai
 1:45.53 Mikael weiss
 1:46.29 ronaldm
 1:47.01 CeeEhllCuber
 1:52.39 hakatashi
 1:59.92 Ali161102
 2:02.49 Jacck
 2:04.43 MatsBergsten
 2:25.48 dschieses
 2:38.50 Schmizee
 2:42.04 Theo Leinad
 4:29.61 Amelia
 DNF Kered
*5x5x5*(79)

 51.19 asiahyoo1997
 58.71 lejitcuber
 1:06.81 thecubingwizard
 1:09.25 Sean Hartman
 1:09.34 Jack Pfeifer
 1:09.41 mihnea3000
 1:10.90 Shadowjockey
 1:12.72 uesyuu
 1:13.09 dat1asiandude
 1:14.93 ichcubegern
 1:18.07 jancsi02
 1:18.67 Elf
 1:20.47 G2013
 1:22.47 Skullush
 1:22.56 DGCubes
 1:23.50 OriginalUsername
 1:23.62 PeterH2N
 1:25.15 Keroma12
 1:26.09 Zac04attack
 1:27.53 Katiedavies3103
 1:28.59 Ianwubby
 1:29.86 TommyC
 1:30.30 Jscuber
 1:30.73 abunickabhi
 1:31.26 Marcus Siu
 1:32.81 Keenan Johnson
 1:34.57 sigalig
 1:38.09 Leo Annett
 1:38.55 not_kevin
 1:39.50 cuber3141592
 1:39.76 CubicOreo
 1:40.16 Glomnipotent
 1:42.53 The Cubinator
 1:43.19 MCuber
 1:43.97 elimescube
 1:44.32 AdrianD
 1:45.74 mrjames113083
 1:46.05 OJ Cubing
 1:46.98 begiuli65
 1:48.81 The Blockhead
 1:48.90 obelisk477
 1:51.02 MuffinGod17
 1:51.31 MattP98
 1:52.60 ARandomCuber
 1:55.50 xyzzy
 1:55.94 PotatoesAreUs
 1:57.79 KylerWoods
 2:00.11 leudcfa
 2:01.77 CornerCutter
 2:04.99 trav1
 2:05.01 buzzteam4
 2:05.43 cubeshepherd
 2:05.77 Metallic Silver
 2:08.00 az897
 2:08.09 swankfukinc
 2:13.71 miasponseller
 2:21.00 Dylan Swarts
 2:21.70 RifleCat
 2:25.45 PlayFun555
 2:27.87 Reprobate
 2:33.46 Sue Doenim
 2:33.96 theos
 2:36.92 topppits
 2:37.88 Lewis
 2:40.15 yghklvn
 2:44.03 audiophile121
 2:45.59 GTregay
 2:51.04 Clément B.
 2:52.15 Mike Hughey
 2:55.26 InlandEmpireCuber
 3:06.18 Jacck
 3:13.07 Ali161102
 3:23.57 SpartanSailor
 3:24.82 Amelia
 3:31.95 Mikael weiss
 3:38.66 ronaldm
 3:43.40 Petri Krzywacki
 3:48.25 weatherman223
 3:55.48 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(44)

 1:52.83 lejitcuber
 2:06.06 TheDubDubJr
 2:13.36 Shadowjockey
 2:16.71 thecubingwizard
 2:20.84 Elf
 2:25.82 dat1asiandude
 2:35.27 TommyC
 2:38.35 Skullush
 2:41.85 AidanNoogie
 2:46.30 Katiedavies3103
 2:49.66 DGCubes
 2:50.66 OriginalUsername
 2:57.78 xyzzy
 3:00.73 Sixstringcal
 3:05.48 cuber3141592
 3:14.84 abunickabhi
 3:18.82 Zac04attack
 3:20.69 CubicOreo
 3:26.00 PotatoesAreUs
 3:29.23 mrjames113083
 3:29.62 Kit Clement
 3:31.62 cubeshepherd
 3:31.71 az897
 3:34.76 The Blockhead
 3:36.08 not_kevin
 3:45.58 Glomnipotent
 3:59.37 MattP98
 4:01.65 trav1
 4:04.47 obelisk477
 4:06.43 Dylan Swarts
 4:06.66 swankfukinc
 4:08.02 Keenan Johnson
 4:11.41 begiuli65
 4:14.02 Leo Annett
 4:47.15 Mike Hughey
 5:10.77 RyuKagamine
 5:16.78 Jacck
 5:25.37 theos
 5:29.49 GTregay
 5:43.92 yghklvn
 5:50.11 topppits
 7:57.17 SpartanSailor
 DNF MuffinGod17
 DNF Ali161102
*7x7x7*(31)

 2:54.39 lejitcuber
 3:29.53 Jack Pfeifer
 3:41.18 Elf
 3:57.89 TommyC
 4:12.00 Skullush
 4:31.02 Katiedavies3103
 4:38.63 OriginalUsername
 4:42.03 DGCubes
 4:44.30 cuber3141592
 5:12.66 The Blockhead
 5:14.68 not_kevin
 5:30.78 Zac04attack
 5:49.30 begiuli65
 5:51.80 Glomnipotent
 5:58.65 buzzteam4
 6:00.27 cubeshepherd
 6:29.81 PotatoesAreUs
 6:34.77 swankfukinc
 6:49.95 RyuKagamine
 6:53.07 MattP98
 7:10.93 trav1
 7:19.19 Keenan Johnson
 7:29.49 Mike Hughey
 7:55.52 Jacck
 7:57.33 Dylan Swarts
 8:07.44 yghklvn
 8:08.33 GTregay
 8:58.38 topppits
 DNF sam596
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2x2x2 blindfolded*(59)

 3.80 Kered
 4.10 asacuber
 4.18 Elvin Thorsen
 4.45 leomannen
 5.20 TommyC
 5.47 BrianJ
 5.83 Cooki348
 5.90 lejitcuber
 8.70 Slushy Cuber YT
 8.87 Marcus Siu
 9.06 cubeshepherd
 9.07 Josh5271
 9.72 Sean Hartman
 10.13 Zac04attack
 10.37 sigalig
 10.77 EdubCubez
 12.22 G2013
 12.27 Andrew Rizo
 12.65 The Cubinator
 12.77 Jack Pfeifer
 13.11 OJ Cubing
 15.12 Skullush
 15.89 DGCubes
 16.06 AdrianCubing
 17.11 denthebro
 17.46 Underwatercuber
 18.02 abunickabhi
 19.01 Mike Hughey
 19.57 vedroboev
 20.38 MatsBergsten
 20.47 YaaniMani
 20.74 OriginalUsername
 25.08 TipsterTrickster
 25.11 CubicOreo
 25.84 whatshisbucket
 27.53 MattP98
 28.87 Glomnipotent
 34.90 Bubbagrub
 36.42 Deri Nata Wijaya
 38.10 buzzteam4
 39.50 RifleCat
 39.61 PotatoesAreUs
 40.72 PlayFun555
 43.12 SpartanSailor
 43.27 2017LAMB06
 46.52 Jacck
 46.66 Casper
 46.68 CornerCutter
 47.21 xyzzy
 50.67 Bogdan
 52.75 dnguyen2204
 59.86 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:06.39 ichcubegern
 1:26.54 MCuber
 1:30.26 NathanaelCubes
 1:33.07 tigermaxi
 4:51.27 Mikael weiss
 DNF Theo Leinad
 DNF owenman
*3x3x3 blindfolded*(54)

 18.42 daniel lin
 23.68 ican97
 23.81 the super cuber
 25.55 AdrianD
 27.21 sigalig
 27.58 abunickabhi
 32.72 pinser
 39.90 denthebro
 41.69 dhafin
 50.00 AndrewRizo
 52.30 lejitcuber
 55.14 Skullush
 55.65 Andrew Rizo
 59.74 Underwatercuber
 1:04.76 vedroboev
 1:06.42 Mike Hughey
 1:08.28 MatsBergsten
 1:09.76 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:14.50 Kit Clement
 1:24.58 MattP98
 1:24.75 cubeshepherd
 1:38.79 CubicOreo
 1:43.43 DGCubes
 1:47.67 Sean Hartman
 1:55.27 Glomnipotent
 2:09.47 elimescube
 2:10.75 TipsterTrickster
 2:15.12 2017LAMB06
 2:22.41 PotatoesAreUs
 2:23.82 BradenTheMagician
 2:36.92 Jacck
 2:43.96 buzzteam4
 2:52.48 mrjames113083
 3:04.37 Tx789
 3:10.44 Jack Pfeifer
 3:16.60 Zac04attack
 3:40.59 topppits
 3:53.70 InlandEmpireCuber
 4:57.89 dschieses
 5:09.32 SpartanSailor
 6:04.01 MCuber
 6:55.46 Theo Leinad
 6:59.07 NathanaelCubes
 DNF TommyC
 DNF ComputerGuy365
 DNF dnguyen2204
 DNF tolgakantarci
 DNF az897
 DNF One Wheel
 DNF weatherman223
 DNF G2013
 DNF not_kevin
 DNF Bubbagrub
 DNF OJ Cubing
*4x4x4 blindfolded*(23)

 2:14.61 G2013
 2:18.65 sigalig
 2:33.91 pinser
 2:37.49 AdrianD
 3:30.09 TommyC
 4:13.38 abunickabhi
 4:34.99 T1_M0
 6:15.97 Deri Nata Wijaya
 6:59.78 Mike Hughey
 8:58.27 Skullush
 10:02.38 Jacck
 10:47.69 ComputerGuy365
 11:05.43 MattP98
 11:23.85 cubeshepherd
 30:27.63 elimescube
 DNF TipsterTrickster
 DNF BradenTheMagician
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF buzzteam4
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF TheDubDubJr
 DNF Glomnipotent
 DNF the super cuber
*5x5x5 blindfolded*(16)

 4:54.68 sigalig
 6:17.39 AdrianD
 10:53.88 OJ Cubing
 11:16.26 T1_M0
 11:33.89 Mike Hughey
 15:41.14 MatsBergsten
 16:30.17 Jacck
 44:04.00 SloMoCubing
 48:58.99 elimescube
 DNF sam596
 DNF cubeshepherd
 DNF TipsterTrickster
 DNF ComputerGuy365
 DNF Deri Nata Wijaya
 DNF the super cuber
 DNF TommyC
*6x6x6 blindfolded*(8)

 29:48.42 Jacck
 116:45.00 SloMoCubing
 DNF Glomnipotent
 DNF AdrianD
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF TommyC
 DNF cubeshepherd
*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)

 44:21.12 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Jacck
*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(18)

 37 kamilprzyb
 32 the super cuber
 31 AdrianD
 13 G2013
 10 Mike Hughey
 8 MatsBergsten
 8 Jacck
 5 cubeshepherd
 5 Deri Nata Wijaya
 3 TipsterTrickster
 1 TommyC
 1 Glomnipotent
 DNF InlandEmpireCuber
 DNF Theo Leinad
 DNF Zac04attack
 DNF dnguyen2204
 DNF 2017LAMB06
 DNF MattP98
*3x3x3 one-handed*(122)

 13.18 BrianJ
 14.06 tdm
 14.08 Kered
 14.86 tolgakantarci
 15.09 asiahyoo1997
 15.32 lejitcuber
 15.93 Sean Hartman
 16.32 uesyuu
 16.61 ichcubegern
 17.09 mihnea3000
 17.70 thecubingwizard
 17.79 jancsi02
 18.04 Jack Pfeifer
 18.13 typeman5
 18.18 OriginalUsername
 18.33 TheDubDubJr
 18.37 Leo Annett
 18.42 Zac04attack
 18.59 CubicOreo
 18.59 not_kevin
 18.67 dat1asiandude
 18.68 TommyC
 18.93 Pixaler
 19.04 2017LAMB06
 19.53 Jscuber
 20.26 BradenTheMagician
 20.54 vedroboev
 20.74 Zeke Mackay
 21.22 abunickabhi
 21.65 Skullush
 21.78 [email protected]
 22.04 PeterH2N
 22.08 The Cubinator
 22.22 Slushy Cuber YT
 22.24 Andrew Rizo
 22.49 dycocubix
 22.54 Glomnipotent
 22.71 DGCubes
 22.97 ARandomCuber
 23.24 AidanNoogie
 23.43 Shadowjockey
 23.57 Keroma12
 23.90 xyzzy
 24.07 Marcus Siu
 24.23 speedcuber71
 24.38 Metallic Silver
 24.38 Ianwubby
 24.97 Elf
 25.43 NathanaelCubes
 25.44 AhmetYG
 25.59 Katiedavies3103
 26.29 Sixstringcal
 26.72 denthebro
 27.08 mrjames113083
 27.25 AdrianCubing
 27.44 cubeshepherd
 27.52 muchacho
 27.52 Josh5271
 27.91 Tx789
 28.20 yghklvn
 28.41 MCuber
 28.66 begiuli65
 28.80 swankfukinc
 29.03 tigermaxi
 29.09 speedcube.insta
 29.18 MattP98
 29.25 Zman04
 29.69 KylerWoods
 29.85 RobinCube
 29.98 Underwatercuber
 30.00 MartinN13
 30.91 Bogdan
 31.07 obelisk477
 31.61 The Blockhead
 32.35 leudcfa
 32.37 Amelia Cheng
 32.56 Clément B.
 32.71 cuber3141592
 32.74 Sue Doenim
 33.12 buzzteam4
 33.29 weatherman223
 33.67 YaaniMani
 34.52 OJ Cubing
 34.67 [email protected]
 35.05 Amelia
 35.21 Keenan Johnson
 35.84 ican97
 36.67 CornerCutter
 37.10 Cooki348
 37.94 Jami Viljanen
 38.55 E-Cuber
 38.56 InlandEmpireCuber
 39.32 Mike Hughey
 39.62 Dale Nash
 39.79 RifleCat
 40.09 trav1
 41.13 owenman
 43.62 Dylan Swarts
 44.29 EdubCubez
 44.89 Casper
 45.64 CeeEhllCuber
 45.66 Super382946
 45.76 PlayFun555
 46.36 Bubbagrub
 46.90 Mikael weiss
 47.72 PotatoesAreUs
 52.11 vorherrscher
 52.14 Schmizee
 53.02 Ali161102
 53.40 Deri Nata Wijaya
 55.52 TigaJun
 58.17 hakatashi
 1:04.04 Petri Krzywacki
 1:04.59 Jacck
 1:04.62 Kris Gonnella
 1:07.02 Caleb
 1:09.24 audiophile121
 1:27.52 dnguyen2204
 1:32.16 SpartanSailor
 1:52.75 MJCuber05
 2:16.58 JRL30500
 DNF WillyTheWizard
*3x3x3 With feet*(22)

 30.00 TommyC
 52.70 AdrianCubing
 59.51 Bubbagrub
 1:00.49 Zac04attack
 1:04.40 BradenTheMagician
 1:18.57 lejitcuber
 1:19.32 Jack Pfeifer
 1:19.47 SloMoCubing
 1:24.48 OriginalUsername
 1:30.66 cubeshepherd
 1:44.47 dat1asiandude
 1:48.71 Leo Annett
 2:03.79 MattP98
 2:09.53 Mike Hughey
 2:10.59 Sue Doenim
 2:24.99 ARandomCuber
 2:25.40 The Blockhead
 2:47.05 FastCubeMaster
 2:52.73 InlandEmpireCuber
 2:57.67 abunickabhi
 4:12.55 sam596
 DNF Dylan Swarts
*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(27)

 40.37 thecubingwizard
 45.28 lejitcuber
 47.81 cubeshepherd
 50.10 abunickabhi
 52.71 Marcus Siu
 1:00.85 Glomnipotent
 1:07.11 Skullush
 1:11.44 The Blockhead
 1:17.70 Mike Hughey
 1:20.33 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:29.05 MattP98
 1:34.01 vedroboev
 1:40.73 Jack Pfeifer
 1:47.41 KylerWoods
 1:58.69 begiuli65
 2:04.14 MatsBergsten
 2:14.27 Dylan Swarts
 2:35.91 Zac04attack
 2:54.33 Rubiksdude4144
 3:12.92 CornerCutter
 DNF TommyC
 DNF 2017LAMB06
 DNF PotatoesAreUs
 DNF bugybunny
 DNF ARandomCuber
 DNF owenman
 DNF Katiedavies3103
*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(31)

 27 devaka
 28 Theo Leinad
 31 Sue Doenim
 32 the super cuber
 33 tolgakantarci
 34 Jacck
 34 craccho
 35 theos
 36 cubeshepherd
 38 Mike Hughey
 38 ComputerGuy365
 38 RyuKagamine
 41 TommyC
 41 2017LAMB06
 42 leudcfa
 45 yghklvn
 46 mrjames113083
 47 The Cubinator
 48 MCuber
 49 Zac04attack
 50 Schmizee
 51 AhmetYG
 52 Cooki348
 54 CornerCutter
 57 Jack Pfeifer
 59 begiuli65
 64 thunderbell cuber
 64 InlandEmpireCuber
 66 The Blockhead
 DNF Bogdan
 DNF owenman
*2-3-4 Relay*(74)

 45.74 lejitcuber
 47.63 dat1asiandude
 47.66 BrianJ
 49.38 thecubingwizard
 53.71 TommyC
 54.43 OriginalUsername
 55.51 Pixaler
 57.76 Kered
 58.82 Jack Pfeifer
 59.56 G2013
 59.88 jancsi02
 1:01.84 Zac04attack
 1:02.52 Elvin Thorsen
 1:04.26 abunickabhi
 1:04.31 Marcus Siu
 1:04.80 Leo Annett
 1:04.92 Elf
 1:06.35 DGCubes
 1:07.77 Slushy Cuber YT
 1:08.01 MattP98
 1:10.57 Ianwubby
 1:11.49 CubicOreo
 1:11.71 cubeshepherd
 1:11.84 DhruvA
 1:13.64 Skullush
 1:14.40 xyzzy
 1:14.51 MCuber
 1:15.99 Zman04
 1:16.46 ARandomCuber
 1:18.38 mrjames113083
 1:18.75 The Blockhead
 1:19.83 obelisk477
 1:20.17 Glomnipotent
 1:20.36 KylerWoods
 1:20.55 PlayFun555
 1:20.60 [email protected]
 1:20.62 tolgakantarci
 1:21.10 OJ Cubing
 1:22.61 weatherman223
 1:27.83 buzzteam4
 1:30.53 yghklvn
 1:32.65 PotatoesAreUs
 1:35.16 CornerCutter
 1:36.40 RifleCat
 1:36.89 Cooki348
 1:38.49 swankfukinc
 1:40.54 Clément B.
 1:44.41 begiuli65
 1:46.07 Amelia
 1:47.72 trav1
 1:49.25 audiophile121
 1:49.76 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:51.03 Dylan Swarts
 1:53.84 Ingka Elzonamka
 1:57.03 Mike Hughey
 1:57.91 SpartanSailor
 1:58.45 PyraMaster
 2:00.10 GTregay
 2:02.46 Sue Doenim
 2:05.11 Ali161102
 2:08.58 az897
 2:10.27 Lewis
 2:14.02 One Wheel
 2:17.22 CeeEhllCuber
 2:24.43 theos
 2:26.46 EdubCubez
 2:28.99 Caleb
 2:29.47 Ecuasamurai
 2:33.98 Petri Krzywacki
 2:35.84 Mikael weiss
 2:38.92 vorherrscher
 2:50.30 Jacck
 3:02.05 owenman
 3:10.72 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(51)

 1:41.16 lejitcuber
 2:03.39 thecubingwizard
 2:11.54 Elf
 2:17.71 Jack Pfeifer
 2:18.28 TommyC
 2:21.13 DGCubes
 2:21.44 OriginalUsername
 2:28.83 Zac04attack
 2:31.79 DhruvA
 2:33.51 Skullush
 2:36.75 KylerWoods
 2:39.76 abunickabhi
 2:49.12 Glomnipotent
 2:49.99 mrjames113083
 2:51.94 Marcus Siu
 2:52.17 CubicOreo
 2:52.54 MCuber
 2:56.40 Slushy Cuber YT
 2:58.24 xyzzy
 3:05.91 PotatoesAreUs
 3:06.60 obelisk477
 3:12.64 cubeshepherd
 3:16.52 OJ Cubing
 3:17.89 ARandomCuber
 3:22.13 MattP98
 3:25.57 begiuli65
 3:28.52 The Blockhead
 3:36.29 trav1
 3:40.81 CornerCutter
 3:48.48 RifleCat
 3:50.77 swankfukinc
 3:59.00 Dylan Swarts
 4:11.87 PlayFun555
 4:20.17 az897
 4:24.40 audiophile121
 4:35.55 Clément B.
 4:36.80 Mike Hughey
 4:43.29 theos
 4:49.18 Amelia
 4:49.47 weatherman223
 4:51.49 InlandEmpireCuber
 4:53.11 yghklvn
 4:58.14 Lewis
 5:23.29 Ali161102
 5:38.05 GTregay
 5:53.02 SpartanSailor
 6:01.99 One Wheel
 6:07.11 Jacck
 6:09.14 AdrianCubing
 6:11.19 Petri Krzywacki
 6:30.87 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(31)

 3:44.85 lejitcuber
 4:41.90 Elf
 4:43.60 TommyC
 5:10.60 Jack Pfeifer
 5:16.17 OriginalUsername
 5:18.41 DGCubes
 5:18.49 Skullush
 5:46.16 xyzzy
 5:52.44 Zac04attack
 6:13.02 cubeshepherd
 6:20.41 CubicOreo
 6:32.01 Glomnipotent
 6:37.58 abunickabhi
 6:43.43 PotatoesAreUs
 6:53.52 The Blockhead
 7:45.94 Dylan Swarts
 7:54.96 ARandomCuber
 8:02.14 begiuli65
 8:05.90 MattP98
 8:08.20 trav1
 8:11.66 swankfukinc
 8:13.07 az897
 9:34.96 yghklvn
 9:42.16 One Wheel
 10:19.59 Lewis
 10:20.80 theos
 10:40.20 GTregay
 10:51.59 Mike Hughey
 12:10.00 InlandEmpireCuber
 12:17.98 SpartanSailor
 12:31.63 Ali161102
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(25)

 6:44.73 lejitcuber
 7:55.81 Elf
 8:34.11 Jack Pfeifer
 8:46.92 TommyC
 8:54.87 Skullush
 9:56.81 OriginalUsername
 10:06.47 xyzzy
 10:11.84 Zac04attack
 10:49.35 DGCubes
 12:27.82 cubeshepherd
 12:36.35 az897
 12:49.12 Glomnipotent
 13:03.46 The Blockhead
 13:08.43 PotatoesAreUs
 14:00.83 begiuli65
 14:02.04 swankfukinc
 14:11.00 MattP98
 16:29.09 One Wheel
 17:01.72 Dylan Swarts
 17:41.18 Mike Hughey
 18:21.73 yghklvn
 18:26.34 GTregay
 19:26.50 theos
 20:09.17 Jacck
 21:33.10 InlandEmpireCuber
*Clock*(48)

 6.11 Underwatercuber
 7.17 TheDubDubJr
 7.82 ARandomCuber
 7.83 MartinN13
 8.03 PotatoesAreUs
 8.68 TommyC
 8.90 Zac04attack
 8.95 MCuber
 9.03 Kit Clement
 9.31 T1_M0
 9.39 buzzteam4
 9.59 Katiedavies3103
 9.88 Sean Hartman
 9.89 TipsterTrickster
 9.94 vedroboev
 10.36 lejitcuber
 10.80 cubeshepherd
 11.31 MattP98
 11.33 OJ Cubing
 11.45 The Cubinator
 11.55 ronaldm
 12.51 G2013
 12.55 dat1asiandude
 13.27 Shadowjockey
 13.27 InlandEmpireCuber
 13.31 Skullush
 13.50 Marcus Siu
 14.87 PlayFun555
 15.03 The Blockhead
 15.03 DGCubes
 15.51 Rubiksdude4144
 16.02 weatherman223
 16.47 Jack Pfeifer
 16.68 OriginalUsername
 16.73 Bubbagrub
 17.69 mrjames113083
 18.01 AdrianCubing
 18.12 Ianwubby
 18.83 Mike Hughey
 19.33 CubicOreo
 21.63 obelisk477
 22.85 RyuKagamine
 24.21 CornerCutter
 24.45 PyraMaster
 27.04 swankfukinc
 40.43 hakatashi
 47.59 topppits
 53.12 WillyTheWizard
*Megaminx*(50)

 45.35 lejitcuber
 47.77 Cuberstache
 53.55 AidanNoogie
 55.45 thecubingwizard
 56.27 Elf
 1:02.18 miasponseller
 1:06.71 TommyC
 1:08.04 Jack Pfeifer
 1:09.39 whatshisbucket
 1:09.70 dat1asiandude
 1:13.86 [email protected]
 1:14.56 Katiedavies3103
 1:14.77 Shadowjockey
 1:15.69 Zac04attack
 1:16.09 CubicOreo
 1:16.21 Skullush
 1:24.90 OriginalUsername
 1:28.34 xyzzy
 1:28.76 jancsi02
 1:33.66 Kit Clement
 1:33.72 trav1
 1:33.76 MCuber
 1:34.06 obelisk477
 1:34.88 RifleCat
 1:36.83 cubeshepherd
 1:38.82 Marcus Siu
 1:42.55 Keroma12
 1:43.30 leudcfa
 1:46.18 not_kevin
 1:46.19 swankfukinc
 1:48.76 begiuli65
 1:49.88 ARandomCuber
 1:53.72 The Blockhead
 1:54.60 Ianwubby
 1:55.59 PotatoesAreUs
 1:59.20 CornerCutter
 2:02.95 abunickabhi
 2:08.87 Glomnipotent
 2:10.69 audiophile121
 2:15.00 MattP98
 2:16.06 GTregay
 2:17.43 buzzteam4
 2:28.30 mrjames113083
 2:30.04 KylerWoods
 2:46.18 Dylan Swarts
 2:48.43 InlandEmpireCuber
 3:01.13 Mike Hughey
 3:25.51 weatherman223
 3:37.53 Petri Krzywacki
 DNF WillyTheWizard
*Pyraminx*(105)

 2.90 The Cubinator
 3.25 lejitcuber
 3.28 [email protected]
 3.41 RobinCube
 3.55 dycocubix
 3.80 Zac04attack
 3.81 CornerCutter
 3.85 TommyC
 3.88 DGCubes
 3.97 thecubingwizard
 4.09 BrianJ
 4.12 Cooki348
 4.19 asacuber
 4.24 E-Cuber
 4.29 oliviervlcube
 4.37 MuffinGod17
 4.43 CubicOreo
 4.44 TheDubDubJr
 4.49 mihnea3000
 4.56 Sean Hartman
 4.69 MartinN13
 4.73 T1_M0
 4.88 vedroboev
 4.97 Jack Pfeifer
 5.02 JMHCubed
 5.14 NoProblemCubing
 5.51 cubeshepherd
 5.60 dat1asiandude
 5.66 Shadowjockey
 5.75 BJTheUnknown
 5.83 Andrew Rizo
 5.84 DhruvA
 5.85 Rubiksdude4144
 5.90 Zeke Mackay
 6.00 trav1
 6.01 Keenan Johnson
 6.01 ichcubegern
 6.10 Marcus Siu
 6.16 SloMoCubing
 6.17 MCuber
 6.40 leomannen
 6.54 BradenTheMagician
 6.67 mrjames113083
 6.75 Leo Annett
 6.96 Skullush
 7.05 OriginalUsername
 7.07 TipsterTrickster
 7.22 Jami Viljanen
 7.25 begiuli65
 7.45 [email protected]
 7.73 Zman04
 7.76 MattP98
 7.88 RifleCat
 7.95 Lewis
 7.96 Kris Gonnella
 8.06 InlandEmpireCuber
 8.10 Elf
 8.25 AidanNoogie
 8.88 G2013
 9.01 Josh5271
 9.04 Amelia
 9.08 Ianwubby
 9.18 Pixaler
 9.24 The Blockhead
 9.41 NathanaelCubes
 9.42 tigermaxi
 9.73 leudcfa
 9.90 PyraMaster
 9.92 Katiedavies3103
 10.13 Glomnipotent
 10.24 sigalig
 10.41 buzzteam4
 10.45 ARandomCuber
 10.76 weatherman223
 10.85 Ernest Fowler
 11.27 PlayFun555
 11.35 PotatoesAreUs
 11.38 abunickabhi
 11.50 vorherrscher
 12.04 MJCuber05
 12.20 CeeEhllCuber
 12.48 swankfukinc
 12.72 YaaniMani
 12.88 Mike Hughey
 13.13 dschieses
 13.18 theos
 13.28 Sue Doenim
 13.58 miasponseller
 13.83 hakatashi
 13.95 Ecuasamurai
 14.05 Amelia Cheng
 14.11 WillyTheWizard
 14.34 Caleb
 14.51 OJ Cubing
 14.96 yghklvn
 15.47 Dylan Swarts
 15.75 Jacck
 16.36 V.Kochergin
 16.46 owenman
 17.66 dnguyen2204
 17.69 Bubbagrub
 18.87 topppits
 19.48 GTregay
 24.71 SpartanSailor
 DNF Mikael weiss
*Square-1*(75)

 10.65 BrianJ
 10.84 Marcus Siu
 10.86 thecubingwizard
 11.60 not_kevin
 12.19 Jack Pfeifer
 12.52 lejitcuber
 12.59 Shadowjockey
 12.75 speedcuber71
 12.83 dat1asiandude
 14.17 Zac04attack
 14.29 ichcubegern
 14.40 Andrew Rizo
 15.26 TommyC
 15.65 bugybunny
 15.98 Thom S.
 16.81 Sean Hartman
 17.19 leomannen
 18.77 G2013
 19.07 BradenTheMagician
 19.50 sigalig
 19.55 SloMoCubing
 19.63 TheDubDubJr
 19.70 Tx789
 20.91 AidanNoogie
 21.01 DGCubes
 21.18 Josh5271
 23.07 trav1
 23.55 Keenan Johnson
 24.14 Skullush
 24.44 Rubiksdude4144
 24.55 cubeshepherd
 24.89 MattP98
 24.96 dycocubix
 25.62 Elf
 26.38 MCuber
 27.07 OriginalUsername
 27.11 vedroboev
 27.88 AdrianD
 28.39 CubicOreo
 28.63 OJ Cubing
 28.99 leudcfa
 29.63 YaaniMani
 29.68 Leo Annett
 29.69 Katiedavies3103
 29.73 mihnea3000
 30.11 Kit Clement
 31.14 Clément B.
 32.46 TipsterTrickster
 33.41 The Blockhead
 35.40 Amelia
 37.90 ARandomCuber
 38.74 Bubbagrub
 39.60 weatherman223
 40.37 xyzzy
 40.48 mrjames113083
 44.91 vorherrscher
 45.13 buzzteam4
 45.77 Bogdan
 46.00 CornerCutter
 47.05 Casper
 47.47 tigermaxi
 48.71 Lewis
 49.03 Mike Hughey
 49.36 begiuli65
 51.66 RifleCat
 52.19 Glomnipotent
 53.60 PotatoesAreUs
 53.72 NathanaelCubes
 57.08 Jacck
 58.39 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:04.82 miasponseller
 1:13.32 Dylan Swarts
 1:19.59 theos
 1:25.84 CeeEhllCuber
 1:33.44 swankfukinc
*Skewb*(103)

 2.51 lejitcuber
 3.06 asacuber
 3.07 BrianJ
 3.51 DhruvA
 3.69 Jack Pfeifer
 3.81 TheDubDubJr
 3.93 TommyC
 4.24 Sean Hartman
 4.51 thecubingwizard
 4.55 dat1asiandude
 4.57 Leo Annett
 4.57 Metallic Silver
 4.57 leomannen
 4.61 [email protected]
 4.62 CubicOreo
 4.84 Zac04attack
 4.85 SloMoCubing
 4.86 cubeshepherd
 4.88 Kris Gonnella
 4.89 Marcus Siu
 4.90 Katiedavies3103
 5.01 The Cubinator
 5.05 MartinN13
 5.10 JMHCubed
 5.10 mihnea3000
 5.18 Kered
 5.20 Kit Clement
 5.20 OriginalUsername
 5.51 Zeke Mackay
 5.61 Josh5271
 5.61 ichcubegern
 5.62 MCuber
 5.62 dycocubix
 5.66 BradenTheMagician
 5.68 CeeEhllCuber
 5.68 trav1
 5.70 TipsterTrickster
 5.76 ComputerGuy365
 5.91 MattP98
 5.92 [email protected]
 6.14 Elf
 6.15 tigermaxi
 6.19 Skullush
 6.24 RobinCube
 6.29 DGCubes
 6.55 Shadowjockey
 6.60 G2013
 6.68 Sixstringcal
 6.70 vedroboev
 6.73 2017LAMB06
 6.97 leudcfa
 7.01 weatherman223
 7.31 buzzteam4
 7.45 OJ Cubing
 7.47 Rubiksdude4144
 7.53 whatshisbucket
 7.71 CornerCutter
 7.83 Underwatercuber
 7.97 Keenan Johnson
 8.12 Pixaler
 8.42 ricey
 8.57 ARandomCuber
 8.70 Bogdan
 8.83 Andrew Rizo
 9.00 PyraMaster
 9.09 mrjames113083
 9.12 The Blockhead
 9.15 InlandEmpireCuber
 9.17 jancsi02
 9.30 PlayFun555
 9.44 miasponseller
 9.50 Bubbagrub
 9.82 Ianwubby
 9.99 BJTheUnknown
 10.02 PotatoesAreUs
 10.15 Keroma12
 10.63 Dylan Swarts
 10.66 RifleCat
 10.67 Amelia
 11.28 dschieses
 11.49 NathanaelCubes
 11.66 Ernest Fowler
 11.90 theos
 12.01 Cooki348
 12.12 Zman04
 12.12 Schmizee
 12.76 swankfukinc
 12.77 SpartanSailor
 13.15 topppits
 13.29 yghklvn
 13.73 Mike Hughey
 14.46 Lewis
 15.24 MJCuber05
 15.60 Amelia Cheng
 15.69 Casper
 15.80 Caleb
 16.25 Glomnipotent
 18.54 RyuKagamine
 18.75 Sue Doenim
 19.30 Jacck
 19.93 hakatashi
 21.08 dnguyen2204
 32.14 V.Kochergin
*Kilominx*(30)

 22.01 lejitcuber
 26.08 cubeshepherd
 29.31 Skullush
 29.53 [email protected]
 31.47 Metallic Silver
 34.50 CubicOreo
 35.88 Jack Pfeifer
 36.62 xyzzy
 37.20 OriginalUsername
 38.25 Leo Annett
 38.73 Kit Clement
 39.62 Sean Hartman
 39.93 TommyC
 43.01 Kris Gonnella
 44.67 miasponseller
 45.29 ARandomCuber
 47.42 begiuli65
 49.15 trav1
 50.59 CornerCutter
 53.21 Lewis
 54.53 The Blockhead
 1:01.05 MattP98
 1:01.97 PotatoesAreUs
 1:02.09 abunickabhi
 1:03.43 mrjames113083
 1:08.30 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:08.85 The Cubinator
 1:09.34 Zac04attack
 1:10.40 swankfukinc
 1:24.07 Mike Hughey
*Mini Guildford*(29)

 3:37.33 lejitcuber
 4:14.28 thecubingwizard
 4:16.81 TommyC
 4:58.65 Jack Pfeifer
 4:59.60 Elf
 5:13.03 Zac04attack
 5:13.14 Katiedavies3103
 5:13.42 OriginalUsername
 5:27.61 DGCubes
 5:35.61 CubicOreo
 5:42.49 cubeshepherd
 5:49.42 Skullush
 5:57.60 Marcus Siu
 5:59.83 DhruvA
 6:36.44 TipsterTrickster
 6:45.21 OJ Cubing
 6:46.57 ARandomCuber
 7:21.68 PotatoesAreUs
 7:35.00 The Blockhead
 7:41.31 MattP98
 8:12.67 swankfukinc
 8:18.71 CornerCutter
 8:25.62 Glomnipotent
 8:50.36 sam596
 9:55.58 InlandEmpireCuber
 10:15.83 weatherman223
 11:00.97 Mike Hughey
 13:36.30 Jacck
 15:21.09 PyraMaster

*Contest results*

 1532 lejitcuber
 1448 TommyC
 1347 Jack Pfeifer
 1329 Zac04attack
 1199 Skullush
 1189 OriginalUsername
 1188 thecubingwizard
 1156 cubeshepherd
 1098 DGCubes
 1076 dat1asiandude
 1069 Elf
 1036 Sean Hartman
 1031 CubicOreo
 990 Marcus Siu
 909 MattP98
 870 Shadowjockey
 868 BrianJ
 863 G2013
 847 abunickabhi
 815 Leo Annett
 815 MCuber
 813 The Cubinator
 801 mihnea3000
 796 vedroboev
 770 Glomnipotent
 764 Katiedavies3103
 760 TheDubDubJr
 753 jancsi02
 749 ichcubegern
 736 [email protected]
 725 Andrew Rizo
 725 ARandomCuber
 713 The Blockhead
 685 OJ Cubing
 685 begiuli65
 680 mrjames113083
 680 Pixaler
 672 Kered
 666 asacuber
 665 PotatoesAreUs
 662 sigalig
 657 AidanNoogie
 656 asiahyoo1997
 655 trav1
 642 DhruvA
 640 CornerCutter
 634 leomannen
 632 Ianwubby
 620 BradenTheMagician
 620 xyzzy
 608 Mike Hughey
 607 Slushy Cuber YT
 606 2017LAMB06
 588 Keenan Johnson
 580 buzzteam4
 574 TipsterTrickster
 574 Josh5271
 563 dycocubix
 561 Underwatercuber
 558 PeterH2N
 556 AdrianD
 546 not_kevin
 541 Zeke Mackay
 538 SloMoCubing
 532 InlandEmpireCuber
 524 Jscuber
 521 tdm
 520 obelisk477
 507 speedcuber71
 503 yghklvn
 492 tolgakantarci
 482 swankfukinc
 478 Rubiksdude4144
 470 Cooki348
 467 leudcfa
 466 weatherman223
 462 Metallic Silver
 461 Sixstringcal
 457 RobinCube
 454 PlayFun555
 451 NathanaelCubes
 445 Elvin Thorsen
 441 [email protected]
 428 RifleCat
 425 MuffinGod17
 423 tigermaxi
 419 Dylan Swarts
 410 T1_M0
 408 Zman04
 407 MartinN13
 398 KylerWoods
 395 JMHCubed
 373 ican97
 369 uesyuu
 365 miasponseller
 358 Kit Clement
 357 AdrianCubing
 356 denthebro
 356 Keroma12
 345 Jacck
 335 Amelia
 321 typeman5
 317 the super cuber
 310 Bogdan
 307 EdubCubez
 305 whatshisbucket
 305 CeeEhllCuber
 297 Clément B.
 293 Kris Gonnella
 288 Sue Doenim
 280 Jami Viljanen
 278 ComputerGuy365
 275 cuber3141592
 268 E-Cuber
 253 elimescube
 246 PyraMaster
 243 Tx789
 242 YaaniMani
 240 sam596
 239 MatsBergsten
 236 Lewis
 235 az897
 234 theos
 229 Bubbagrub
 224 Deri Nata Wijaya
 214 SpartanSailor
 201 topppits
 194 audiophile121
 190 Casper
 184 Ali161102
 174 Amelia Cheng
 173 AhmetYG
 170 GTregay
 167 bugybunny
 154 owenman
 153 vorherrscher
 153 Ernest Fowler
 147 BJTheUnknown
 141 Assaf Shaham
 140 muchacho
 136 LostGent
 133 GenTheThief
 132 [email protected]
 126 kumato
 125 dschieses
 125 Duncan Bannon
 125 Dale Nash
 124 Theo Leinad
 122 TwisterCuber
 122 Mikael weiss
 120 speedcube.insta
 114 dnguyen2204
 111 Moreno van Rooijen
 108 Caleb
 107 hakatashi
 107 Super382946
 107 Ingka Elzonamka
 106 Petri Krzywacki
 106 One Wheel
 99 Schmizee
 94 luki446
 93 oliviervlcube
 90 ronaldm
 88 pinser
 88 Reprobate
 87 Thrasher989
 84 Ecuasamurai
 83 RyuKagamine
 82 NoProblemCubing
 75 awesomesoop27
 70 Aaditya Sikder
 69 xbrandationx
 69 ricey
 66 WillyTheWizard
 65 Thom S.
 63 Teemu
 62 daniel lin
 58 MJCuber05
 58 TigaJun
 54 dhafin
 53 Cuberstache
 53 AndrewRizo
 50 V.Kochergin
 41 devaka
 41 kamilprzyb
 38 thunderbell cuber
 36 Lux
 36 craccho
 19 JRL30500
 19 FireCuber
 16 Alex Benham
 15 Prashant Saran
 11 PnknHead
 9 FastCubeMaster
 7 JAI VARSHNEY
 5 meekrose
 4 jaguarspeed.com


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 19, 2018)

Wow! Almost 200 competitors! I remember just about 2 months ago we were happy to get over 100. This is great!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 19, 2018)

Thecubicle.us gift card lottery, now only just 0.5% chance for you. But there are more
weeks coming in the future. We spin the wheel of fortune which then stops at number
129. That is *Casper!*
Congratulations!


----------

